# Iams and Eukanuba Recall



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't feed my little one any of these foods, but thought I'd share this email I received, especially since it looks like a Chihuahua breed specific food was involved. 


Dear Fellow Dog Owner,

Because you asked to be notified, I'm sending you this special alert.

On August 14, 2013, The Proctor and Gamble Company announced it is recalling specific lots of Iams and Eukanuba dog and cat foods due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link: 

Iams and Eukanuba Dog and Cat Food RecallIams and Eukanuba Dog and Cat Food Recall

Please be sure to share the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor


----------

